# Hi I'm Piper!



## melnrye (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi I'm Piper, I am 7 weeks old and me and my mommy and daddy are new here! Look forward to many posts and hours of enjoyment on this forum.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, melnrye... 

... and welcome, Piper! You sure are a pretty little girl!! ;D

Get ready to lose a little sleep.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mel - welcome - great looking girl - loose the name tag except for photo opps - just 2 many things the pup can hang it on and get hurt !!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## melnrye (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you for the comments.. Here is another pics sans the collar. The first pic was @ a rest area in Kentucky after picking her up


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats! Love the collar! Very colorful!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Such a cutie - love those wonderful ears! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

So cute! Great name. (I have a cat named Piper).  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Enjoy and takes lots of pictures while she still has those pretty green eyes!!


----------

